# Feathers at the bottom of the cage



## HaMoOoOd25 (Jun 21, 2018)

I just realized when cleaning the room there is small white feathers and bigger colored ones at the bottom of the cage. I already saw them picking it. Is this normal?

Here is some pictures























Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

No need to worry. Birds go through a moult every 6-12 months. During this time, their old feathers will fall out and new ones will come in. You shouldn't see any bald patches on your budgies as the feathers are replaced gradually instead of all at once, allowing the budgie to keep its ability to fly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HaMoOoOd25 (Jun 21, 2018)

Blingy said:


> No need to worry. Birds go through a moult every 6-12 months. During this time, their old feathers will fall out and new ones will come in. You shouldn't see any bald patches on your budgies as the feathers are replaced gradually instead of all at once, allowing the budgie to keep its ability to fly.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What about the bald patches under their wing its normal right?

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

Correct. There are spots under the wings where you will see bald spots.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HaMoOoOd25 (Jun 21, 2018)

Okay thanks they are currently having a nap I saw them yawning a lot I have to make sure that they have a perfect night sleep this night they didn't sleep well since I got them. 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

You're welcome. It sounds like they're settling in well so hopefully tonight they'll have a great, full nights sleep. I meant to ask too, did you get them a variety of toys? I know they currently have a small cage so toys will really help them to not get bored. You can have a few in the cage, then when you think they're bored with those, swap them for some others (& keep rotating them as they get bored). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HaMoOoOd25 (Jun 21, 2018)

Blingy said:


> You're welcome. It sounds like they're settling in well so hopefully tonight they'll have a great, full nights sleep. I meant to ask too, did you get them a variety of toys? I know they currently have a small cage so toys will really help them to not get bored. You can have a few in the cage, then when you think they're bored with those, swap them for some others (& keep rotating them as they get bored).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I only got them a bell and they are not interacting with it. I don't know but I am trying to observe the type of tree in our backyard.

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

If possible, see if your local variety stores or pet stores have some small bird toys. They tend to like toys that make noise, and toys they can climb on (like rings). It's not recommended to give them mirrors though. 

I'm not an expert on identifying plants or trees, but I'll check out the pics you've put up on your new thread and see if I can be of any help.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Looks like molting has begun. If you look in the List of Stickies I gave you, you will see information on molting. It is a normal process with birds, and budgies can molt up to several times per year.


----------

